# *WANTED* GTR 2014+ £38,000



## Arun1993 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi Guys,

On the look out for a 2014+ GTR (Face lift)

No restrictions on colour
Ideally max 50k millage
FSH as a prerequisite
My maximum budget is 38K for the right car - there's a fair few on trader for around the 40k mark. I've missed out on a few deals over the past few months which meet my criteria so thought best to put a post up.

Thanks in advance


----------

